# MM Classics: Come and Show your Stuff!



## Meatboy (Jan 18, 2009)

After having flipped through the new monster manual a few times I got the feeling, or lack of feeling, that the monsters felt kind of flat. I dunno what it is but the monsters don't really inspire me to use them too much in my games. So it just got me to thinking back to the old 2nd ed MM that really fired up my imagination when I was younger. 
 Then I just started thinking about classic monsters in general and I figured I should draw up some classic monsters and share them. At the same time I would love to invite others to throw out some of their own interpretations of they favorites too. Just for good measure comments are a plus as well as requests for a classic monster or two, in case artistic talent just is not your bag. 

So first up the dreaded... OWLBEAR!


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 22, 2009)

A bit comical, but otherwise it is very cool!


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 23, 2009)

I am glad that you like it but if you could elaborate what exactly makes it comical? I didn't mean to make it that way if it is. I'm just curious so I can make sure not to do it again or do it again but only if I want to.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 23, 2009)

Meatboy said:


> I am glad that you like it but if you could elaborate what exactly makes it comical? I didn't mean to make it that way if it is. I'm just curious so I can make sure not to do it again or do it again but only if I want to.




Not comical in the sense of funny, but comical as in comic strip style. I huess I should have made that clear.

The 3E MM version is just a bit more terrifying and yours is good, it just doesn't instill a sense of fear in me.


----------



## Fraisala (Jan 28, 2009)

Meatboy said:


> I am glad that you like it but if you could elaborate what exactly makes it comical? I didn't mean to make it that way if it is. I'm just curious so I can make sure not to do it again or do it again but only if I want to.




I think the large eyes may contribute to that. They make the creature easier to "read" (and by that I mean it's easier to guess at its emotions, determine where it's looking, and see that it is owl-like) which is valuable in a comic book among other things. On the other hand large eyes can come off as "cute" which in this case merely means "slightly less fearsome". 

Also, since you asked for more, I'll take your owlbear (love how the the feathers suggest at "wing" without really being one, and how the claws look just like owl talons btw), and raise you a warg.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2009)

Fraisala, that is really great!


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, you guys take requests? I'm currently working on an amalgam (Green Ronin Bestiary template) succubus/nymph.

I'd love tosee what it would look like.


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, Fraisala I know what you mean about the eyes. I looked at a lot of pictures of owls and bears, and also owlbears, and I saw that usually the owlbear looked far more bearish than owlish. I tried to go the other way and make it more like an owl, thus the eyes, wings and claws.

Warg huh? A darn nice looking warg, I must say. Might be a touch too "noble" looking, but it is a very nice picture with a very classic pose. 

@Duskblade Ah I see what you mean by comical now. Succubus/nymph cross though I would say those both sort of have the "classic" that I am looking for I am not really sure how they would comingle to create something interesting. What with a nymph being a beautiful elf like fey and the succubus being a beautiful demonic seductress. I just can't see much difference between a succubus and a succubus/nymph.


----------



## Fraisala (Jan 30, 2009)

Knightfall: I'm very pleased you enjoy it 

Meatboy: I noticed about the owl/bear ratio... and also that you kept a pronounced "grizzly hump" to keep the bear aspect through all the owlness. And I'm glad you noticed the "noble" aspect. I thought it would be interesting to set the slavering boogywolf aside for a moment and think about the prized war mount, smarter than his rider and too proud to wear tack. You may also notice that just for fun I've passed up the traditional charcoal gray for a more colorful coat that matches the terrain.


concerning the succubus/nymph: I'm inclined to look beyond the crunch and ask some variations on a really strange question. What exactly IS an amalgam succubus/nymph? Is it merely a more predatory form of fey? Is it a demon with stunning capabilities? Is it literally a funky half-breed, one of a kind? Something else all together?


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 31, 2009)

and another which I felt needed my own twist.... The BULETTE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice! 

Though I'm curious as to why the front right leg is crossed over the front left leg.


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad you like! As for the leg I was trying for a sense of movement as the beast slinks forward and sort turns at the same time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense.

Just dawned on me, where the back right leg?


----------



## Meatboy (Jan 31, 2009)

In reality I got lazy, but for my lie I will say that the body is covering it up.


----------



## Meatboy (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, YEAH! Hi guys, and ladies. I haven't posted in a bit but here is a very classic, and classy, DnD monster.  THE BEHOLDER!!






This really hasn't ever needed a redoing. Pretty much all the MM versions that I can recall have been pretty awesome. I just felt compelled to do it. So yeah.


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 2, 2009)

Meatboy said:


>




Nice depiction. Very well done.

Looks like the victim rolled a natural one on his/her saving throw(s).


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 2, 2009)

That rocks!


----------



## Meatboy (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks!

@ Desert Hare: Yeah probably a one in there somewhere. To me that's what made beholders so frightening in the earlier editions, no matter how tough you thought you were a couple of bad rolls versus a beholder sorted you out rather quickly.

@knightfall: Thanks, this is my 5th or 6th try at the beholder and I finally got something decent.


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a sketch of a Grell I did about 2 weeks ago during lunch at work. It took a few days but I think it turned out nice. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy Grell, Batman!  

Frickin' awesome brianbuck!


----------



## Meatboy (Mar 6, 2009)

A grell? Awesome! Wonderful sense of depth and weight to the piece. Thanks for sharing you art and joining in this thread.


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. The grell have recently risen to near the top of my list of favorite low to mid level D&D/Pathfinder monsters. The pic I posted was just a sketch and I have a much more refined and polished version I'm working on. I'll post it when it's finished. I'm also working on a beholder and a chuul.


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 7, 2009)

brianbuck said:


> I'll post it when it's finished.




Can't wait to see it.


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadly, my scanner is busted, so it'll be a while.


----------



## Fraisala (Mar 18, 2009)

I stumbled across on this ink lineart of a displacer I've done a little while back and thought it might be worth it to post here. The heavy, almost leonine body type is a bit of a departure from the lean, almost scifi look in the 3e monster manual.


----------



## Glad27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Some really cool pics in here so far...I'm diggin' em'. I always enjoy looking at other's take on classic D&D monsters. I didn't want to put a drawing in here that I've already posted in my thread so I dug up an older one that never got inked and was left at its pencil stage.

Gotta love harpies....I mean, what's better than fighting half naked ugly bird ladies?






Keep em' coming people!


----------



## Meatboy (Mar 19, 2009)

@fraisala
 Good job with the displacer beast. I never understood why they went to the emaciated alien look too much. I think yours captures the original feel better. 

@ Glad27

Glad you like the pics thanks for adding to the collection. Yep harpy's are cool and so is the picture. As for you question


> ...what's better than fighting half naked ugly bird ladies?



 I would have to say fighting HOT naked bird ladies... perhaps?


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, here's he new Grell doodle. I think this one turned out better. If I can get my damn scanner to work for longer than 2 minutes I'll post the Chuul doodle. What monster should I do next?


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet, the scanner is working a little better. Here's the Chuul.


----------



## Meatboy (Mar 28, 2009)

I concur brianbuck that the 2nd grell is a better composition than the first. The Chuul is awesome too. One of my first campaigns ever featured a chuul and I nearly slaughtered the party. :S.... as for what to draw next... How bout an otyugh? There are suitably DnD centric monsters!


----------



## brianbuck (Mar 29, 2009)

An Otyugh? Ooooooooohhhh, I like that idea...


----------



## brianbuck (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got an Otyugh pic in the works along with a bebilith spider demon. I'm hoping to get them both in color as well.


----------



## Meatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see the new stuff Brianbuck. 

Sorry for the absence folks, but I am back with a new pic. Just bw for now but I hope to maybe colour it up. A cookie to the one who guess which monster it is.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2009)

Meatboy said:


> Sorry for the absence folks, but I am back with a new pic. Just bw for now but I hope to maybe colour it up. A cookie to the one who guess which monster it is.



Welll, it looks like an improvement on the Tarrasque.


----------



## Meatboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Cookies for frankthedm! I haven't liked the look of the tarrasque since 2nd ed. Though I guess the newer ones fit the historical description better I kinda thought they were a little funny looking, especially the 3rd ed one.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 28, 2009)

The B&W of the 3E tarrasque was OK IMHO.

Klaus posted a link to his version which i felt was quite good. I still have _plans_ on making a big T out of an Ertl Rancor model kit and a few other toy parts.


----------



## Meatboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Indeed those are both some nice interpretations of the tarrasque. Once the 3ed one got some color though I feel it looked like it had caramel drizzled all over its back... It looks like you have some good parts to make a tarrasque with. It will be cool to see what the final product is.


----------

